# The date is set



## chrisncate (Jan 29, 2010)

...


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

Congrats....let the venture begin. Fair winds always

DAVE


----------



## BentSailor (Nov 10, 2010)

Congrats, CnC. Remember to update the blog, mate, as I know I'll be checking it... if only to see how you go motorless 

Fair winds and good sailing to you, mate.


----------



## jameswilson29 (Aug 15, 2009)

Will you stop at the entrance to the Potomac River on your way down the Bay so you can sell your fiberglass dinghy to me?


----------



## JonEisberg (Dec 3, 2010)

Congratulations, and best of luck...

I presume you won't be heading south _immediately_ thereafter, correct?

If you are, be VERY cautious going outside around Hatteras in the late winter/early spring... IMHO, March and April can be potentially the riskiest time of the year out there, some very unpredictable and nasty stuff happens when those violent, tornadic systems that tear up trailer parks from Arkansas to the Carolinas draw a bead on Hatteras...

That's no place to be on an engineless boat that time of year, in my opinion...


----------



## Ajax_MD (Nov 24, 2009)

The nice thing is, he's not on a schedule so he can hang out in NC until May, if needed so that he can make a safe passage.


----------



## flyingwelshman (Aug 5, 2007)

It is not correct to say 'good luck' (or you would be required to punch me to reverse the 'curse') so I will say "Fair winds" and


----------



## LandLocked66c (Dec 5, 2009)

Engineless? That's like rounding the Horn in a Hunter! Can't be done...

You know how I feel bro! May you enjoy warm beer and fair winds!


----------



## killarney_sailor (May 4, 2006)

Enjoy your adventure.


----------



## mstern (May 26, 2002)

while I am a fair weather, summer sailor, I am still jealous. Git 'er done.


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

Fair winds.


----------



## travlin-easy (Dec 24, 2010)

Good luck, Chris. I sincerely hope both you and Cate have an exciting and safe voyage. If you run out of books or want more to take with you let me know.

Gary


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

Safe passage.


----------



## Ajax_MD (Nov 24, 2009)

Ok, so March 1st. Jebus, it's already Feb 9th.

Exactly where are you departing from? If possible, I might like to sail out and "render honors" as you pass by.


----------



## LandLocked66c (Dec 5, 2009)

I truly am Excited for you man!


----------



## CalebD (Jan 11, 2008)

Keep your blog updated. It will be read.
Have fun in your new floating home.


----------



## sneuman (Jan 28, 2003)

good luck, chris (and cate)


----------



## wingNwing (Apr 28, 2008)

Whatever else it will be ... it won't be boring! Fair winds.


----------



## ccriders (Jul 8, 2006)

When I had my bike shop and put up pictures of our outings, a lot of guys would say "I sure wish my wife would do that."
So I know what I'm talking about when I say you have a great wife!
Hope you salute her after each of your "adventures".
And, I hope you can get a little "instructional" with lessons learned cruising motorless. While a lot of the time situations are no brainers, others deserve "best lessons" treatment for some of us.
A good sailing blog (SLOG?) is fun and instructional to read. Keep us posted.
John


----------



## dabnis (Jul 29, 2007)

Chris,

There has been a fair amount of discussion about going "engineless" so I won't re-invent the wheel. Best wishes to you and your wife, will be watching your blog.

Dabnis


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

and we'll still be waiting for you off Sydney Heads ....

I reckon we all pretty much agree that Chris is as mad as a gum tree full of galahs but we need the Chris's of this world if only as a contrast to the depressingly bland that rules too much of our lives. 

Best wishes to you both, we look forward to hearing of the good the bad and the joys of pure sailing.

A


----------



## killarney_sailor (May 4, 2006)

*Question?*



tdw said:


> I reckon we all pretty much agree that Chris is as mad as a gum tree full of galahs


I assume we are take it that this is not a good thing. 

BTW, those big gum trees are really beautiful. Nothing like that in Canada


----------



## jrd22 (Nov 14, 2000)

C&C, Hope the move aboard goes well. Keep us posted.


----------



## rgscpat (Aug 1, 2010)

Good luck and happy travels!


----------



## Dirtboy (Jul 13, 2009)

Yes, you have a great pardner there! Marriage is great when you share adventures. I am also very lucky to have a wife who shared my passion for motorcycling; we did a lot of traveling together.

Fair Winds and Happy Sailing to you both!

And if you ever get to the west coast of Florida ................ you don't even need to ask.

DB


----------



## TQA (Apr 4, 2009)

Get some pics on that blog and a story of your boat.

BTW going south on the ICW at Cape Hatteras is one of the times that sailing is more possible. 

Be interesting to here about your experiences with bridge tenders and if they make allowances for you.


----------



## neverknow (Feb 2, 2011)

Hey Chris, we wish you the best. We are about 2 yrs away from doing the same thing. Our plan has been in the works for about 5 yrs. Our son graduates from high school in 2013 than we are out of here. We have a projected date of late summer 2013.

It will be interesting to us how you guys manage cost. For us figuring a reasonable budget is a challenge. There are a lot of varying opinions out there. Of coarse everyone will be different and lifestyle has a lot to do with it also. Still it doesn't hurt to hear from those who are actually out there, not just talking about it.

TTYL

Chris and Susan


----------



## jameswilson29 (Aug 15, 2009)

Chris,

Wow! The A30 looks beautiful - nice restoration. When can you start on my boat?


----------



## chrisncate (Jan 29, 2010)

jameswilson29 said:


> Chris,
> 
> Wow! The A30 looks beautiful - nice restoration. When can you start on my boat?


After a few years of intense inpatient therapy and heavy medication, I should be ready to do another one...

Thanks


----------



## travlin-easy (Dec 24, 2010)

WOW! She's really lookin' good, Chris.

Gary


----------



## rgscpat (Aug 1, 2010)

An owie, ooops! My wife says she must have been having fun on our boat whenever she breaks a finger nail.


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

She looks good. I'll hand it to you, chris, you did it.
You surprised me.
After reading where you started (it would be easier if you hadn't deleted your posts,) 
here, a year and a half ago, going from selling the boat

http://www.sailnet.com/forums/general-discussion-sailing-related/66692-tough-thing-do-sad-rant.html

To talking about refitting the boat
http://www.sailnet.com/forums/general-discussion-sailing-related/70212-possible-around-10k.html

To actually getting her in the water.

Well done.

You had all the hallmarks of being another no-money dreamer adding another stripped derelict to the back of boatyard, but you actually followed through. Good on ya.


----------



## JimMcGee (Jun 23, 2005)

The boat looks great! Fair winds, I'll be watching your blog.

Jim


----------



## way-happy (Oct 14, 2011)

In response to the threads that mention going around haterras: Have you gone around Haterras before--the "graveyard of the Atlantic" as they say? I recently heard about a sailor who went around the cape and went 60 miles out to avoid the shifting and unchartable shoals. Sixty miles out he hit a sunken ship and sank in less than five minutes. It's treacherous out there, and I have had countless cruisers advise me to simply go inside at norfolk and come out at Beaufort.

Now, on that note, we sailed literally 95% of the way from Norfolk inlet to Beaufort, excepting of course the dismal swamp canal proper. All the river portions and the sounds were navigable by sail alone. 

Anyway, on that point, I would consider either going out 200 miles offshore or going inside on the ICW from Norfolk. a couple of good long oars on your winches and you could do 1-2 knots in the dismal swamp without a problem, and the rest of the way inside you could sail if you have the time 

BTW, your boat sure does have a nice ass.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Gotta agree with Blj.. very nice work indeed, you're both to be congratulated. Will be watching and tracking your progress from here on.

Way to disprove any and all nay-sayers.. Nicely done!


----------



## casey1999 (Oct 18, 2010)

CnC
I get the mag Practical Sailor and the issue before the most recent there was an article saying you should have a good engine because most cruising sailors use their engine for 25% of the circum-navigations (number seems high to me but probably correct). In this month's issue, Webb Chiles wrote a letter to the editor stating he sailed 3 times (as I remember) around the world without an engine. Here is his link:
self-portrait in the present sea Webb Chiles
Looks like he has some good books (check out his site)
Regards and good luck


----------



## sneuman (Jan 28, 2003)

casey1999 said:


> CnC
> I get the mag Practical Sailor and the issue before the most recent there was an article saying you should have a good engine because most cruising sailors use their engine for 25% of the circum-navigations (number seems high to me but probably correct). In this month's issue, Webb Chiles wrote a letter to the editor stating he sailed 3 times (as I remember) around the world without an engine. Here is his link:
> self-portrait in the present sea Webb Chiles
> Looks like he has some good books (check out his site)
> Regards and good luck


Webb Chiles is a great writer!


----------



## LandLocked66c (Dec 5, 2009)

Can you do a circum-nav without RUM though?


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

LandLocked66c said:


> Can you do a circum-nav without RUM though?


Why would you want to?


----------



## LandLocked66c (Dec 5, 2009)

bljones said:


> Why would you want to?


You can't answer a question with a question BL... This could make or break a circum-nav, people need to know if it's possible!


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

Dude, I don't sail around the marina, let alone the planet, without rum.


----------



## casey1999 (Oct 18, 2010)

I believe real sailor drink whisky.


----------



## way-happy (Oct 14, 2011)

LandLocked66c said:


> This could make or break a circum-nav, people need to know if it's possible!


Clearly its more than possible. How many hundreds more years do people have to sail around the world before we all believe its possible?

Examples that immediately come to mind:
Magellan
Drake
Cook
Slocum
Moitessier

And then there are of course the nonstop sailing circumnavigation races that come to mind:
Vendée Globe
Volvo Ocean Race

Now, I enjoy having an engine because it is easy and cheap to get fuel, but I fully expect one day to be hauling it out to free up storage space and lighten the boat when petroleum based fuel is no longer readily available nor affordable.

That's just me, and I got into sailing partially to lighten my ecological footprint, reduce my carbon emissions, and live my beliefs rather than just think or talk them.

I admire the skills and abilities and resourcefulness of those who sail without an inboard or outboard. I also have no problems with calling for a tow into or out of port, nor the use of oars or peddle power units like the crank:







solar powered electric motor would be an awesome setup, in my opinion. And to each his own.

Respect to ChrisnCate for blazing their own way and following their values and beliefs. I'm sure you could get a lot of cruisers living off of pensions (for example on nice 30-40' catalinas and beneteaus that are less than 10 years old) telling you that your approach of going motorless is unsafe or irresponsible, but that's just their perspective based on their values. They all still probably get into their cars and drive at 65mph on the highway in traffic, which is statistically WAY more dangerous than sailing either with or without a motor on board).


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

Um, no. The question was, "is it possible to circumnavigate without rum?"

Good answer, though. Thanks for playing!


----------



## neverknow (Feb 2, 2011)

way-happy said:


> BTW, your boat sure does have a nice ass.


I keep looking and still have not found a pic of the "nice ass".


----------



## neverknow (Feb 2, 2011)

http://thecrankpa.com/images/propel_mechanism.jpgFlash Intro Page


----------



## neverknow (Feb 2, 2011)

Sorry try this.

The CRANK - Cycling, Paddling, Sailing, Fishing & Outdoor Sports Gear


----------



## neverknow (Feb 2, 2011)

The CRANK - Pedal-Drive Kayaks & Pedaling Boats


----------



## chrisncate (Jan 29, 2010)

neverknow said:


> Sorry try this.
> 
> The CRANK - Cycling, Paddling, Sailing, Fishing & Outdoor Sports Gear


Nice, I checked it out - looks small, but also looks like an idea I might be able to build on someday.. probably wouldn't be too difficult to modify a dead long shaft o/b somehow...

Hmm...


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

See what happens when powerboaters try to post a link on a sailing site? The internet gags and tries to spit it out.


----------



## neverknow (Feb 2, 2011)

chrisncate said:


> Ahem...


ooooooh I Get it????????


----------



## neverknow (Feb 2, 2011)

chrisncate said:


> ::sigh::
> 
> It's the overhang my man, the overhang... narrow, sexy, classic lines... big fat keel hanging down..
> 
> You know, _nice ass._.


I knew it all along.....lol


----------



## JonEisberg (Dec 3, 2010)

way-happy said:


> In response to the threads that mention going around haterras: Have you gone around Haterras before--the "graveyard of the Atlantic" as they say? I recently heard about a sailor who went around the cape and went 60 miles out to avoid the shifting and unchartable shoals. Sixty miles out he hit a sunken ship and sank in less than five minutes. It's treacherous out there, and I have had countless cruisers advise me to simply go inside at norfolk and come out at Beaufort.


Hmmm, I'd like to hear more details on that one... If he hit something resting on the bottom 60 miles off Hatteras, it had to be something pretty damn BIG... (grin)

Actually, Diamond Shoals is pretty well charted these days, and from a sailor's perspective, doesn't change all that much... I've always used the red nun "2" right off the beach as my turning mark when headed around the cape southbound, I doubt it's been changed in its position during the last 20 years...

You're absolutely right, however, going south around Hatteras in an engineless boat would be a real balancing act... You've got to time the weather perfectly, and then of course pray that it does what it's supposed to do. Which is not always the case in the vicinity of Cape Hatteras, of course... Either that, or go outside the Stream - in which case, you may as well keep going to Bermuda, or maybe direct to the Bahamas, rather than re-crossing the Stream, and back down the East coast...



way-happy said:


> Now, on that note, we sailed literally 95% of the way from Norfolk inlet to Beaufort, excepting of course the dismal swamp canal proper. All the river portions and the sounds were navigable by sail alone.
> 
> Anyway, on that point, I would consider either going out 200 miles offshore or going inside on the ICW from Norfolk. a couple of good long oars on your winches and you could do 1-2 knots in the dismal swamp without a problem, and the rest of the way inside you could sail if you have the time


Did you go the Pamlico Sound route instead of the ICW south of Albemarle Sound? Because, if you did indeed _sail_ the 20+ miles through the Alligator-Pungo Canal, I'm raising a glass to you as I speak, you're the first I've heard of that's managed that... (grin)

Most I've ever managed to sail between Mile O and Morehead was roughly 150 of the 200 statute mile distance, and that's via Pamlico Sound...(Probably not all in the same trip, either - that total is closer to the sum total of all the sections I've managed to sail inside, ever. My trip last month featured a LOT of sailing between Currituck Sound and Morehead, but I still probably only sailed a total of 125 miles, or so) Of course, while it could be _possible_ to sail between Norfolk and Pungo Ferry, and thru cuts like Coinjock and Core Creek, I sure wouldn't want to meet up with one of the big commercial tows that you can in some of those spots, under sail - or oar power - alone...

And, as for the Dismal Swamp route, and the prospect of rowing a 30-footer for 30+ miles @ 1-2 knots through this, I think I'd take my chances going out around Hatteras, any day... (grin)


----------



## neverknow (Feb 2, 2011)

chrisncate said:


> Here we go..
> 
> Why must my threads always go this way...


Well you brought up the motor-less part in your post and others are just responding to it.


----------



## JonEisberg (Dec 3, 2010)

chrisncate said:


> Here we go..
> 
> I am not _even_ going to get involved this time around, all I will say is that I _can_ row 30 miles in calm flat water as pictured above - wouldn't be fun but I could do it (and so could most of you probably), and I am still tempted to find the way to do the ICW all the way to FL 100% motorless, as apparently it hasn't been done and not many think it can be done.


Perhaps I haven't made myself clear... I'm not saying it can't be done. I'm simply saying I would not want to try it, myself...

The Pardeys apparently agree with me... (grin)



chrisncate said:


> There aren't many "firsts" left out there anymore after all... hardly a rounding of the horn, but nevertheless - I could potentially be the first idiot to do it... then later a 16 year old girl could do it solo, and so on and so forth..


Sorry, looks like you're about 100 years too late for that one...










> This is Henry M. Plummer's idiosyncratic log of his 1912-1913 sailing adventure in the Mascot, a 24-foot Cape Code catboat. With his son, Henry Junior, and Scotty the cat, Plummer worked his way down from Buzzard's Bay, Massachusetts, to Miami, Florida, and back - a round trip of nearly 3,000 miles.
> 
> The Mascot is an old-fashioned Cape Cod catboat 30 years old. Her dimensions are, length overall 24 ft. 6 in., waterline 23 ft., beam 10 ft., draught 3 ft. 6 in. With self-bailing cockpit she is as safe and able a little ship as a man could want to go to sea in.
> 
> ...


True, certain sections of the modern ICW were non-existent in Plummer's day... However, the ICW has been done without the assistance of an engine before, I'm certain of it...


----------



## aeventyr60 (Jun 29, 2011)

I think once you get out here, most of your angst and that of the SN'rs will melt away...


----------



## LandLocked66c (Dec 5, 2009)

This is what i'm running the ICW with!


----------



## dabnis (Jul 29, 2007)

chrisncate said:


> True that Jon, and I want no further part of the argument (see my edit).
> 
> The only concrete plan we have is to move aboard by the 1st, and begin to sail motorless locally over the spring and summer to see how it all works out. I am not willing to squander the goodwill I have managed to eek out as of late, over an argument that I know will only lead to problems.
> 
> ...


Right, more "motorless" discussion would be like re-inventing the wheel and probably wouldn't change anybody's mind about anything anyway. However, it would be interesting to see videos of your encounters with commercial traffic when there is no wind.

Dabnis


----------



## neverknow (Feb 2, 2011)

chrisncate said:


> My next "small" goal is to WAIT a few minutes to post before banging out a response on certain topics in the future. I haven't said anything too controversial in this thread yet (thankfully), and I intend to keep it that way. We are about to make a new start, and for me this means trying harder here as well
> 
> I'm on the sidelines at this point regarding arguing about southbound routes motorless.


We are not sure why you really give a [email protected]# what ppl on here think anyway. The only opinion that matters is yours and your crew (depending on where the crew sleeps).

You see this forum is like a shark tank. It's fun to watch but so fun to be in it.


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

It's not THAT bad.


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

chrisncate said:


> My next "small" goal is to WAIT a few minutes to post before banging out a response on certain topics in the future. I haven't said anything too controversial in this thread yet (thankfully), and I intend to keep it that way. We are about to make a new start, and for me this means trying harder here as well
> 
> I'm on the sidelines at this point regarding arguing about southbound routes motorless.


 Excellent idea. Reflection is the mark of mature intelligence. Snappy ill-conceived responses are the mark of an immature know-it-all.

Snappy, perceptive, witty, intelligent responses (with only minor typos) are the preserve of those who are handsome, intelligent, well-hung and capable of licking their eyebrows.


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

neverknow said:


> We are not sure why you really give a [email protected]# what ppl on here think anyway. The only opinion that matters is yours and your crew (depending on where the crew sleeps).
> 
> You see this forum is like a shark tank. It's fun to watch but so fun to be in it.


(I couldn't let this pass.)

That is the response of somebody who gets answers they don't like to hear.

Sort of like a group of girls in high school standing around consoling their friend.
"So, like, I asked him, does this dress make me look fat? and he said, 'well, sorta, but it's because it isa size 2..' HE CALLED ME FAT!" and they all circle the wagons and coo and sympathize and say "The only opinion that matters is yours, you are too good for him anyway" ...

And twenty years later this person is still asking stupid questions and then is utterly shocked and destroyed when somebody says, "that is really dumb.'

Yes, sometimes a dress makes you look fat, and if you don't want to hear the answer, don't ask the question.

f one doesn't give a crap about the answers, then why waste everyone's time asking for opinions?


----------



## LandLocked66c (Dec 5, 2009)

So I want to water ski "motorless". Could you guys give me some tips on how one might do this?


----------



## Lake Superior Sailor (Aug 23, 2011)

This guy should hire a shrink or go to a bar! Wow, talk him out of it, talk her into it; They are dumb,don't they know why we're here!....Dale


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

LandLocked66c said:


> So I want to water ski "motorless". Could you guys give me some tips on how one might do this?


Like this,starting at 3:15:


----------



## neverknow (Feb 2, 2011)

bljones said:


> (I couldn't let this pass.)
> 
> That is the response of somebody who gets answers they don't like to hear.
> 
> ...


So I guess he should give up on his idea because some here thinks he shouldn't do it or might be to hard?

It seems if you read what Chris has said he has acknowledged ppl's opinions but they still keep pushing their point. As if those opinions are all that matter. Some of those same ppl thought he'd never get this far.


----------



## dabnis (Jul 29, 2007)

chrisncate said:


> Angst? _Moi_?
> 
> Well, while we sail locally I don't think it'll be much different than it ever was - We'll cross the relatively small shipping channel(s) when all clear. I cannot recall a time where I was ever caught in a situation where I was making a run for it across a lane, but then had to turn on the motor to complete the maneuver.. I look forward to continuing to sail safely, no worries..
> 
> ...


You will have to pardon my concern, I am not familiar with your area and thought you had plans to go "far and wide". I can only speak from my own experiences. Had I not forced my way past my Dad who was a "motorless" kind of guy, to start the motor all five of us would have been killed by a tanker in San Francisco Bay. My Dad's mistake was to under estimate its closing speed. My mistake was waiting way too long to take action. I can only assume the tanker's skipper thought that most sailboats our size had engines and that we would get out of the way as there was no indication that he even saw us. Don't forget the videos

Dabnis


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

neverknow said:


> So I guess he should give up on his idea because some here thinks he shouldn't do it or might be to hard?
> 
> It seems if you read what Chris has said he has acknowledged ppl's opinions but they still keep pushing their point. As if those opinions are all that matter. Some of those same ppl thought he'd never get this far.


No. You miss the point.

This has nothing to do with anything chris wrote, but with what YOU wrote. Please go back and re-read what I wrote.


----------



## LandLocked66c (Dec 5, 2009)

bljones said:


> Like this,starting at 3:15:


They are doing it RIGHT!


----------



## casey1999 (Oct 18, 2010)

Chris,
How did you get your boat from the hard to your slip? Did you sail?


----------



## LandLocked66c (Dec 5, 2009)

casey1999 said:


> Chris,
> How did you get your boat from the hard to your slip? Did you sail?


I'm going with Sculled...


----------



## casey1999 (Oct 18, 2010)

LandLocked66c said:


> I'm going with Sculled...


If Chris answers "pushed or pulled with dingy", then we need to have a talk with Chris about "ethics".
Chris, what's the answer?


----------



## way-happy (Oct 14, 2011)

LandLocked66c said:


> So I want to water ski "motorless". Could you guys give me some tips on how one might do this?


Here's how:










And: you aren't limited to where the tow boat wants to go.


----------



## LandLocked66c (Dec 5, 2009)

casey1999 said:


> If Chris answers "pushed or pulled with dingy", then we need to have a talk with Chris about "ethics".
> Chris, what's the answer?


My second guess is he has devised a way to harness all the hot air from SN and convert it to something usable...


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

So what difference does it make to all of you if he wants to try the ditch sans motor...its his boat...his hard work into it....his dream. As long as he 1- isnt a hazzard to navigationj, 2- doesnt put his life or some elses in danager , 3-doesnt break the law or 4- doesnt endanger anyone slses property whats it to the rest of you all.

In the beginning of his adventure with his boat I had my doubts...I dare say I would not do it his way so I voiced my opinion, which has not changed by the way. I dont think his is foolish. I dont think he is dangerous ( as long as points 1-4 above are followed). I dont think he is stupid. I think he wants to do it his way. What in god is wrong with that...its his dime.

We all get to voice our opinions.....where the intrusion comes in after we have been heard and do not agree with what we hear back or do not like the way we hear it back, we react by voicing the same opinion again and again...more forcefu;;y . 

While I beleive that times in the past Chris was argumentative to the point of being rude and arrogant to others and had an agenda where he did not listen to others, with time that attitude has improved and I beleived he has and will continue to contribute to our SN community.

I am impressed with his moderating his approach. I am impressed with the work he has accomplished on his vessel and the plans he has for her. So I ask the neagtive people and naysayers, what do you accomplish with posting and repositing your same opinions here?

Chris dont go back to the dark side or let the negative spins doctors entice you there. Stay out in the broad sunlight. I cant wait to read about where your next challanges and adventures take you with you new vessel.

Dave


----------



## CalebD (Jan 11, 2008)

"The date is set" sounds like you are getting married! Perhaps in a way that is true after all the TLC you have put into your boat. Next you will be tilling me that you two are living in sin (not that I could give a crap if it were true)! :G
I could not agree with you more about debating your choices (whether married vs. living in sin or with engine or engine-less). Those are your choices to make. I'd guess that many of us are just curious how that ends up working out for you guys; so thanks for making a blog and actually putting some entries on it.  I for one will be following with interest and wishing you well.
The Pardey's did it. Before the steam engine everyone did it. You will not be the last to try it either.
Bon chance! L'aissez les bon temps roulez!

Moving aboard March 1st? Get to work!


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

Good people,
Look, if you wish to continue to harangue dear old Chris about his obviously suicidal dtermination to go without oompa loompa then please resurrect the bloody engineless thread and have a go at him there.

This is not the place to debate the issue and further posts on the subject will be moved to the other place.


----------



## casey1999 (Oct 18, 2010)

Hey Chris, just being sarcastic about the moving the boat from the hard. I think it is great how you are minimizing and getting rid of unnecessary stuff both on your boat and off.


----------



## JonEisberg (Dec 3, 2010)

chrisncate said:


> Well, while we sail locally I don't think it'll be much different than it ever was - We'll cross the relatively small shipping channel(s) when all clear. I cannot recall a time where I was ever caught in a situation where I was making a run for it across a lane, but then had to turn on the motor to complete the maneuver.. I look forward to continuing to sail safely, no worries..


OK, perhaps a cautionary "yeah, but..." might be in order here... (grin)

If you do decide to go south down the ICW, you'll be _sharing_ the "relatively small shipping channel(s)" with commercial traffic, far more often than simply _crossing_ them...

Here's a pic taken in the Alligator-Pungo canal...










Here's a pic (not mine) of the tug PAMLICO, which regularly plies the ICW route north of Morehead City... Very often, she will be seen pushing TWO of these barges...








If you happen to meet up with a tow like this in a spot like the Alligator-Pungo, it can be more than just a little dicey... The navigable section of that canal is not nearly as wide as it may look, and the sides are lined with submerged stumps, and whatnot... And, the PAMLICO is definitely taking his share of the road out of the middle - with an 8 foot draft, he has no choice...

What comes as a real surprise to many encountering such a tow, in such close quarters, for the first time, is the effect of the massive amount of water being displaced by a vessel of such great volume, in such a narrow waterway...

As a tug and barge of such size moves through some of these narrow cuts, they literally push a sort of "dome" of water ahead of them... then, all that water wants to move "back where it belongs", behind the tug... So, it tends to flow rather quickly along each side of the barge... But, the most dramatic effect, and of most concern to oncoming traffic, is the way in which water is sucked away from the banks in proximity to the bow of the barge, it's quite possible for a smaller vessel in such close quarters, to be sucked _into_ the side of a barge itself...

At times, dealing with these guys can be rather daunting even with a powerful, maneuverable twin screw motoryacht or sportfisherman... A single screw trawler or sailboat, considerably moreso... An engineless sailboat, in some cases it seems you'd be little more than a sitting duck...

In such an event, I'd think your best bet might be to drive your boat as hard aground to the side as you can, and try to get an anchor down, or a line around a stump or something on shore...

Good news is, you'd certainly have the right sort of keel for that sort of thing... (grin)


----------



## chrisncate (Jan 29, 2010)

Thank you Chef, Caleb, tdw and Casey, I appreciate you guys looking out for me. I really don't know what to say, so I'll just say thank you and that it's all good and I'm certainly not upset at anyone about anything said here. I will also say that it's nice to have things changing for me around here 

Doing it the way we are is controversial on a forum, hell - in real life for that matter, and I should and do expect a certain amount of ... well, what's been said in the past about it I guess. I just don't want to fight or argue about it anymore. On the other hand, I'm game for a discussion with anyone curious about the "how" of how we intend to do things motorless, how we are outfitting the boat for this, that sort of thing. I don't want it to turn into a thing that we can't talk about at all, you know? 

Anyway, 14 days left...  The time is flying..


----------



## neverknow (Feb 2, 2011)

chrisncate said:


> In this hypothetical, would a stern anchor not work for a quick stop as the tug and it's cargo go by? Why would you recommend an intentional grounding?


I wonder what would happen if you hailed the tug before it got to you and asked them if they could throttle back a little so they could pass you slowly.

They might if they knew you were engine less. I'm sure they run past canoes and kayaks all the time and probably don't run them down?????


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

the idea behind a hard grounding is to keep you stuck fast. dropping a stern line won't keep you from getting pulled into the side of the barge as she passes by.
The hydrodynamic forces of a heavy tow at speed in a narrow channel can be pretty impressive and a little counterintuitive.


----------



## davidpm (Oct 22, 2007)

Chris, I'm sure you know of this resource but just in case a lurker dosn't check out:
Related Links
He has a great book on how to sail without an engine.

One trick he uses that I thought was clever was to put a sculling oar on the back of the boat.
The idea was not so much that the oar would move the boat except maybe a half knot in perfectly flat calm conditions which was useful only occasionally but in the effect it had on other boats.

When he was trying to do something in close quarters with sails everyone assumed he had is motor on also (which he didn't even have on the boat) and would cut in front and stop and otherwise make his life difficult.
All he had to do was trail the oar off the back of the boat and the vision was sufficiently novel that everyone stayed out of his way.
I thought that was very clever.
You will be such an anomaly that other skippers may not be aware of your limitations.


----------



## neverknow (Feb 2, 2011)

This is a crazy idea.

What if he had a pipe that could be lowered off the transom like a telescopic leg on a tripod. This could dig into the muddy bottom effectively grounding him without actually running aground. Once the tugs pass pull it up and continue. ???????????????????


----------



## neverknow (Feb 2, 2011)

chrisncate said:


> I think by the time you had visual warning that they were bearing down, they couldn't stop even if they wanted too if they were pushing a heavy load.. however I don't know if this is the case or not - I have no experience with shipping/commercial traffic in smaller venues like the one Jon referenced... only the Chesapeake, which is nothing like what Jon posted about..
> 
> Jon? Thoughts on this + my stern anchor question?


My point about calling them on the VHF was that just pulling back on the throttle a little can make a big difference. Sure they would not stop but some of the pressure would surly be reduced.

What do the tugs do now if the meet a canoe or a kayak? Do they just blow past them and laugh as the poor sucker gets rolled? Maybe they do?


----------



## mdbee (May 2, 2007)

*They usually don't laugh...*

they usually shake their head, as the canoe gets sucked under. (some pretty good size sailboats have been ground up in their props. In some cases they weren't found, only scratches on the barges bow indicated a collision - the towboat's crew never saw anything)

In case others don't know, Chris has evidently never seen the ICW, perhaps I should say obviously. There has been an extended debate in the past about him recreating the 18th century idea of sailing without an engine. It did work well back then but they didn't have narrow waterways with massive barges that can't maneuver easily. I believe most of the naysayers have given up trying to convince him of his folly. We only hope that he and his crew will at least take their time and proceed slowly so he can fully understand what he is getting themselves into.

Didn't really mean to get this stirred up again but when you see someone doing something that is putting other people at risk...



neverknow said:


> My point about calling them on the VHF was that just pulling back on the throttle a little can make a big difference. Sure they would not stop but some of the pressure would surly be reduced.
> 
> What do the tugs do now if the meet a canoe or a kayak? Do they just blow past them and laugh as the poor sucker gets rolled? Maybe they do?


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

chrisncate said:


> Well, it's all moot anyway.. after all: _vessels under sail have the right of way..._


I read this as sarcasm that they will ignore the right of way.

However, you do realize that the barge actually has right of way over a sailing vessel? If they run you over, you will be liable for scratching their barge.

All the best with the motorless thing. But it isn't just a motorless plan, it's a motorless plan on voluntary public display. You will have to accept some criticism or don't engage the public at all. Ask any priest, performer or politician.


----------



## Dirtboy (Jul 13, 2009)

> This is a crazy idea.


Thank the universe for people willing to try "crazy ideas!" Nothing was ever advanced by folks who didn't try. CnC are the type of people I admire. They aren't foolishly venturing into the world. They have studied the problem and found solutions that work for them. Folks with less imagination, confidence and/or courage may not understand. Should they find some of their ideas aren't working, they've got the ability to change.

One can tell from their political ideas that they are open, "free thinking" types, not slave to rigid concepts. This open mindedness will come in handy when novel solutions are called for.

My take on things: You have a boat best suited for open water. Deep keel and no engine is a difficult (not impossible) task in many waterways. That set-up would be difficult here on Florida's Gulf Coast as we have many narrow spots in the ICW with extreme shoals on either side. You may find sailing outside far more comfortable than inside. It's been years since I read the Lynn and Larry's books but I recall watching the weather was a large factor in their safe travels.

Good Luck to you both; Livin the dream ...........

DB


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

I am sure once Chris will see that manuevering in the narrow canals of the ICW will either put himself and mate at risk, or risk his boat which he has worked so hard to resurect, he will reconsider and adapt his plans just as he has in bringing the boat back to life when he faced challaneges which he had not expected.

On the other hand he may be able to accomplish this task of going motorless in a calm methodical slow way just to prove the nay sayers here wrong.

Dave


----------



## sneuman (Jan 28, 2003)

chrisncate said:


> Well, it's all moot anyway.. after all: _vessels under sail have the right of way..._
> 
> ::deadpan::
> 
> ...


Chris,
Not taking sides in the larger debate about enginelessness, here. Just pointing out for you and others that sailing vessels in narrow channels DO NOT have the right of way over vessels restricted in ability to maneuver, which by definition includes barges and their towing vessels.


----------



## JonEisberg (Dec 3, 2010)

chrisncate said:


> In this hypothetical, would a stern anchor not work for a quick stop as the tug and it's cargo go by? Why would you recommend an intentional grounding?


That could work in certain situations, of course - but what I was thinking of were some of the tightest spots one might encounter a large tow... bljones has it right, even a stern anchor might not necessarily prevent being sucked away from the bank, or swung into or close to the barge, and putting your boat aground seems a surer way of making sure she stays put during the pass...

When one travels the ICW after a while, one cannot help but be highly impressed by the level of skill, and general courtesy, of the guys who drive these big rigs... I never cease to be amazed at some of the spots they squeeze through... And they'll generally try to help other boaters out as best they can, but in many cases something like "slowing down" really isn't an option for them... Hell, half the time they're literally dredging the channel anyway, and really require considerable way on or momentum to maintain control - and even "slowing down" still doesn't do all that much to negate the hydrodynamic forces of the moving displacement of so much water in such confined places...

But, I doubt you'd bother with the Alligator-Pungo canal, anyway... As I'm pretty sure I've already mentioned in the previousl thread, going the Pamlico Sound route inside Hatteras would be the MUCH preferred way to go in a boat without an engine, IMHO... Indeed, even for those who just prefer to sail over motoring, as well, when the weather is right...

With the right planning and communication, it's possible to avoid these kinds of encounters, to a certain degree, anyway... I simply raised the subject as being one many people are a bit taken aback by on their first trip on The Ditch, most people having no prior experience being so close to a large tow in tight spots... As I've said before, I think the biggest challenge to doing the ICW without an engine would be dealing with the bridges, anyway... And, they're far more difficult to _avoid_...(grin)


----------



## Ajax_MD (Nov 24, 2009)

chef2sail said:


> I am sure once Chris will see that manuevering in the narrow canals of the ICW will either put himself and mate at risk, or *risk his boat which he has worked so hard to resurect, he will reconsider and adapt his plans just as he has in bringing the boat back to life when he faced challaneges which he had not expected.*On the other hand he may be able to accomplish this task of going motorless in a calm methodical slow way just to prove the nay sayers here wrong.
> 
> Dave


Heh heh, this is what I'm betting on. The boat looks so sweet, and the last thing I'd do after working my a$$ off, is put the boat at risk.

I understand the whole engineless desire, I just don't understand the desire to do most of the ICW that way. Too much risk, too much work, too little reward.

But like it's been said, it's his boat, his money, his dream, and he has shown the capacity for change once he realizes the obstacles.


----------



## wingNwing (Apr 28, 2008)

As Jon said, the barge/tugs we've met on the ICW have invariably been courteous and professional. Hail them on VHF 13 and they'll do what they can (within the limits of their vessels) to work with you. Better yet, have Cate hail them. Unfair, but the reality is that they seem to respond better to a (knowledgeable) female voice than a male voice. Might as well use that to your advantage.


----------



## LandLocked66c (Dec 5, 2009)

wingNwing said:


> Might as well use that to your advantage.


Waving at them topless works too! Not you though, Chris...


----------



## dabnis (Jul 29, 2007)

chrisncate said:


> I've had it.
> 
> I have said over and over that we are not planning the ICW motorless, that if and when we do go south, I might put the o/b on (or have even installed a diesel by then), that we may not even go "inside", etc etc etc.
> 
> ...


Chris, on 4-21-11 you posted: "Ok, NOW I'm asking about doing the ICW motorless " Perhaps that may be why I & others thought you might be planning to do the ICW motorless? Just a thought?

Dabnis


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

I would like it noted that, this time, the bitter departure is NOT my fault.


----------



## LandLocked66c (Dec 5, 2009)

bljones said:


> I would like it noted that, this time, the bitter departure is NOT my fault.


I'm blaming you, regardless!


----------



## LandLocked66c (Dec 5, 2009)

A thought? Is it possible to navigate sailnet motorless? Now that would be something!


----------



## Sea Diamond (Jan 2, 2012)

Don't forget that Dale (chef2sail) has a full bar in case you get becalmed.


----------



## Ajax_MD (Nov 24, 2009)

chrisncate said:


> No bitter departure, just done with this topic and certain posters who have no clue in reality.


If it was because of me, I sincerely apologize. I thought you were still considering it. I also meant no criticisim, like I said, it's your boat.

Somewhere, I didn't get the memo that you had decided against it.


----------



## emoney (Jun 2, 2010)

Ok, maybe I can derail with questions, lol. I'm new to this whole "Plan" of yours, and don't
really care about the engine/engineless debate.

However, what's the plans for income both short term and long range? Here's a topic I think
a lot folks would be interested in.
Another question, what's the temps like where you are now? Have you spent time in the
past aboard when it's cold out? Just curious how "brrrrrr" it gets out there.
Of course, that's easy for me to ask because I'm in Florida where we've only had maybe 4
days of sub 60 degree weather (my personal little dig on everyone north of the Ga/Fl line...buwahaha)

I think the whole idea is exciting and wish you nothing but the best of luck!


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

> Don't forget that Dale (chef2sail) has a full bar in case you get becalmed


.

I would like to be a Dale, but I am a Dave and usually only carrry wine on board

Dave


----------



## LandLocked66c (Dec 5, 2009)

RIP motorless ICW thread...


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

CnC, even megastars have plenty that hate their movies. If you can't stand negative feedback, don't put a blog on the Internet and post your every move. You can't avoid it.

Again, I wish you the best in your endeavor. I have many times. You and I have only crossed swords ove your being confrontational, not over your plans. I appreciate and recognize that your are trying to change that. I find it interesting that you must edit your posts recently. You'll know you're there when you don't find a need in the first place.

Here is some food for thought. You seem to enjoy the idea of taking the path less traveled (alcohol stove, composting heads, motorless, batteyless, no refrigeration come to mind) Good for you. But you also go out of your way to yell over to the path well traveled, via the Internet, and are surprised that many take exception. That makes no sense. What are you hoping for? Performers that can't accept a bad review go insane. You are indeed performing on the Internet.

In context with your thread, Gary mentions you are a young couple. Without asking your age, I am curious whether that is absolute or relative. ( sorry Gary  ) If you are young enough not to have had children yet, I'm curious whether that factors into your live aboard plans.


----------



## emoney (Jun 2, 2010)

You know, Minnewaska, you've got some good points there.


----------



## smurphny (Feb 20, 2009)

Good luck guys. Go for it!


----------



## LandLocked66c (Dec 5, 2009)

Most of your threads here have gone Double Platinum though... A sailnet celebrity is something we all aspire to be. Look at Smack!


----------



## casey1999 (Oct 18, 2010)

Found this cool site, Chris may be onto somthing going motorless:

Sail Transport Company » Ship's Log

View the video of the guy sailing and shipping goods (about 1/2 way down the link).

All you old guys, where were you during the sixties? Were you protesting the destruction of the planet? Where are you now? Contributing to the destruction of the planet? Somthing to think about...

Chris, maybe you could set up somthing like this on the Chesapeake bay.


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

I still think that its a little unfair to knock Chris for not accepting negative feedback, he's taken it on the chin a number of times and keeps coming back for more.

Again, while I am not wholly convinced about his ideas, I can well understand his irritation when people consistently keep coming back with the same tired old tripe about his ideas being impractical. By now we all know that the majoroty of folk consider him to be crazy it doesn't need to be repeated over and over again ad nauseum. 

Look at the Sequiturs for example. Doing something most admirable in a brand of boat that is often condemned as being a pile of junk totally unsuited to offshore work. They are a long way towards proving that wrong. 

Chris and Cate are about to head off to try something most think is not a workable arrangement either. 

Diversity folks ... its better than beige.


----------



## BentSailor (Nov 10, 2010)

I was thinking more like, Halle Berry 2002 

SPIKEHalle Berry\'s 2002 Oscar Acceptance Speech www.spike.com http://media.mtvnservices.com/mgid:arc:video:spike.com:cb362cb8-4108-4803-9aa2-0fdee7706a06 
Spike Full EpisodesSpike Video ClipsSpike on Facebook
 


----------



## travlin-easy (Dec 24, 2010)

casey1999 said:


> All you old guys, where were you during the sixties? Were you protesting the destruction of the planet? Where are you now? Contributing to the destruction of the planet? Something to think about...


Who are you calling old you young whippersnapper. In the late 50s and half of 1960 I was in the U.S. Navy protecting your boney butt. If it were not for us OLD guys, you YOUNGSTERS probably wouldn't be around. :laugher

See you on the bay this summer Chris, and I'm buying the Margarettas.  

Gary


----------



## casey1999 (Oct 18, 2010)

travlineasy said:


> Who are you calling old you young whippersnapper. In the late 50s and half of 1960 I was in the U.S. Navy protecting your boney butt. If it were not for us OLD guys, you YOUNGSTERS probably wouldn't be around. :laugher
> 
> See you on the bay this summer Chris, and I'm buying the Margarettas.
> 
> Gary


Ok, your off the hook, and thankyou for saving my butt. What about the others out there?


----------



## Tbrad (Aug 15, 2011)

Really looks like great workmanship. Beautiful boat. Good luck and fair winds!


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

Webster definition:

Entertainment.... _3. Amusement or diversion provided especially by performers._

Blogs and forums only have value as entertainment, as attested by the most trusted posters. We are all performers, nothing more.


----------



## Squidd (Sep 26, 2011)

"..and so it must be all a game of chess He's playing....But your wrong Steve, It's only solitaire"

*Ian Anderson*


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

chrisncate said:


> All fixed for ya!
> 
> (Oh, and since you ignored my question - "how old are you" even though I answered yours, I'll assume you are too old and washed up to be doing what I'm doing in life, and it burns you greatly)
> 
> Hey, that _was_ pretty entertaining! Maybe you're on to something here...


I see you are up to your old tricks again. You'll never change. The fuse is burning.

I didn't ask your age, I asked if you were young enough to still consider having children on your primitive vessel, which you failed to answer.

Yes, I am much older and wiser than you are, but I just put the wheels of an aircraft on the centerline of a runway in a snow storm about an hour ago. And, I had more sailing experience than you have now, before I was 20. You got nothing on me squirt............


----------



## dabnis (Jul 29, 2007)

Minnewaska said:


> I see you are up to your old tricks again. You'll never change. The fuse is burning.
> 
> I didn't ask your age, I asked if you were young enough to still consider having children on your primitive vessel, which you failed to answer.
> 
> Yes, I am much older and wiser than you are, but I just put the wheels of an aircraft on the centerline of a runway in a snow storm about an hour ago. And, I had more sailing experience than you have now, before I was 20. You got nothing on me squirt............


Chris,

Interesting exchange, it appears Minnewaska is a pilot. I am surprised he didn't offer you the advice of "There are old pilots and bold pilots but not very many old bold pilots", IF you decide to do the ICW motorless 

Paul T


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

dabnis said:


> Chris,
> 
> Interesting exchange, it appears Minnewaska is a pilot.
> 
> Paul T


Or a ramper driving the "Follow Me" truck.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

bljones said:


> Or a ramper driving the "Follow Me" truck.


You caught me. I saved all the change that fell out of the luggage to buy my boat.


----------



## MedSailor (Mar 30, 2008)

Minnewaska said:


> I see you are up to your old tricks again. You'll never change. The fuse is burning.
> 
> I didn't ask your age, I asked if you were young enough to still consider having children on your primitive vessel, which you failed to answer.
> 
> Yes, I am much older and wiser than you are, but I just put the wheels of an aircraft on the centerline of a runway in a snow storm about an hour ago. And, I had more sailing experience than you have now, before I was 20. You got nothing on me squirt............


This is awesome! I was way too tired to go out tonight for a move, but now I've got another reason to make up some popcorn!

Ok gentlemen the popcorn is ready. Remember to count 10 full paces THEN turn. Have at it! 









MedSailor


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

Look, you two, don't make me pull this thing over.


----------



## WildJasmine (Sep 10, 2011)

chrisncate said:


> We got our sweeps! Woo hoo!..
> 
> The Razor Clam Chronicles: We have our oars!


Awesome! This is great.


----------



## dabnis (Jul 29, 2007)

chrisncate said:


> We got our sweeps! Woo hoo!..
> 
> The Razor Clam Chronicles: We have our oars!


Send some videos when you get the oarlocks mounted and are out in some open water. Be mindful of the no wake zones!! 

Paul T


----------



## JonEisberg (Dec 3, 2010)

chrisncate said:


> We got our sweeps! Woo hoo!..
> 
> The Razor Clam Chronicles: We have our oars!


Wow... you know you're gonna wind up looking like Popeye, right? How much do those freakin' things WEIGH, anyway? (grin)

As one who has rowed all my life for recreation and exercise, just one suggestion...

I look at such oars, and see one thing above all else:

_Inefficiency_...

Have a look at the array of designs of blades currently in use on today's sculls... Any of these blades would be FAR more efficient - not to mention manageable - than those long, flat blades of yours now...










If I were you, I'd do some poking around, maybe get in touch with the guys at Chesapeake Rowing, and see if it might be possible to obtain a pair of hatchet-style, or similar, blades to be fitted to those oars... Or, you might try fabricating your own, I seem to recall a thread on the Wooden Boat Forum a few years ago about doing just that... Such a modification could pay HUGE dividends, IMHO...

Frankly, if I were replacing my engine with oars, I'd bite the bullet, and spend the money for a pair of the sort of carbon fiber sweeps that I row my Annapolis Wherry with at home... The major issue, (beyond the $4-500 cost, of course), would be whether the typical 9' 6" length would be sufficient for your purposes... But, trust me, they would be VASTLY superior, if they were...

And then, if you were to rig up a sliding seat in your cockpit, you really might have to worry about those No-Wake Zones... (grin)


----------



## Squidd (Sep 26, 2011)

chrisncate said:


> We got our sweeps! Woo hoo!..
> 
> The Razor Clam Chronicles: We have our oars!


Bench, chains and a big drum and you'll have the motorless thing licked...


----------



## LandLocked66c (Dec 5, 2009)

That'll be a sight - someone rowing a classic plastic in!

Way to go dude!


----------



## MedSailor (Mar 30, 2008)

chrisncate said:


> We got our sweeps! Woo hoo!..


Burn carbohydrates, not hydrocarbons!!!

Those look great. Now if you can rig up a way to steer the tiller the with lines to your feet (or other prehensile appendage) you'll really be set up.

BTW, what made you choose 2 sweeps instead of a yuloh or other form of stern mounted sculling oar (like Larry Pardey uses)?

MedSailor


----------



## neverknow (Feb 2, 2011)

My only concern about the magnets is they might rust.


----------



## Amazing Grace (Feb 19, 2012)

Well done! Now that you've shared it, you gotta go. Just do it; don't talk about it anymore - GO! All the very best to you. We did the same over 18 years ago (with motor tho), and there were highs and lows; but it changed our lives forever. For. Ever. And I don't regret it even for a second. You won't either.

Go and grab life by the cahones. 

Cheers, Leilani


----------



## neverknow (Feb 2, 2011)

chrisncate said:


> Tsk tsk... _someone_ didn't read my blog post...
> 
> j/k (I mentioned this and the remedy - a light coat of epoxy to seal up the ones not embedded in the deck)


Any self respected do it yourselfer never reads the insturctions...lol


----------



## dabnis (Jul 29, 2007)

chrisncate said:


> Tsk tsk... _someone_ didn't read my blog post...
> 
> j/k (I mentioned this and the remedy - a light coat of epoxy to seal up the ones not embedded in the deck)


Tried to reply on your blog, didn't seem to work? So, how about some heavy duty adhesive backed velcro on the boat and sewn into the canvas?

Paul T


----------



## MedSailor (Mar 30, 2008)

chrisncate said:


> Tsk tsk... _someone_ didn't read my blog post...
> 
> j/k (I mentioned this and the remedy - a light coat of epoxy to seal up the ones not embedded in the deck)


Sounds like a great idea. Only concearn is that it might affect your compass. What about industrial velcro (ie the rigid stuff)? It's stupidly strong.

MedSailor


----------



## travlin-easy (Dec 24, 2010)

chrisncate said:


> 8 days, only 8 days until we move aboard...
> 
> Shake her out over the summer, iron out any bugs.. then _adios_
> 
> (thanks btw!)


*8 DAYS?* You must be kidding. I just came home from a music job and temperature outside is 29 degrees f--way too cold for this old man. I have a strict policy these days to never expose my body to a temperature lower than my age. That's why I'm spending the winter in Marathon, FL beginning in October.

Whoops, I just realized that you are still a young whippersnapper of 39, therefore, these freezing temperatures may not effect you as severely as me. I think the main thing I would be worrying about is condensation inside the boat. I've witnessed this first hand and without a good, flow-through heating system, one that constantly exchanges the air, condensation can be a real problem. Warmer weather is coming, Chris, and you may want to reconsider the move aboard date.

Good luck to both you and Cate, and I hope to see you again in the near future,

Gary


----------



## MedSailor (Mar 30, 2008)

chrisncate said:


> Yea, magnets won't work - even though they don't appear to affect the compass, I called the manufacturer today and they recommended no less than 6 feet between the magnets and the compass (navigation equipment).
> 
> All I have to figure out now is whether or not they are just worrying about liability and if I should just go for it anyway since it appears to work just fine...


Ask a compass repair shop, they'll know exactly what the compass will tolerate.

BTW, the industrial velcro I referred to is "Velcro reclosable hook" and it is a hook and tree structure NOT hook and loop like the soft stuff you find everywhere. It is IMMENSELY strong. Check it out, it's not at all like they velcro you are probably used to.

Reclosable Hook by VELCRO - Hook and Loop Fasteners by Zoro Tools Industrial Supplies

BTW, I had a wood stove on my last boat. LOVED IT. Definately plan to install one on the current boat. Which model do you have? Tiny Tot?

MedSailor


----------



## neverknow (Feb 2, 2011)

What kinds of burn times do you get with the stove? They don't look like they'd hold much wood??


----------



## SloopJonB (Jun 6, 2011)

chrisncate said:


> 22 days past the target date, we made it - we move aboard tomorrow.
> 
> I am broke and broken after all this, but it was well worth it. I would recommend the experience to anyone. It was fun to do everything we did, and even better to complete it. Kind of like a boat boot camp - not an experience for the faint of heart or anyone "on the fence" about doing something like this, but really gratifying if you make it through to the other side.
> 
> ...


Boat looks good, bronze looks good, prospects look good - good luck and enjoy.


----------



## Ajax_MD (Nov 24, 2009)

chrisncate said:


> 22 days past the target date, we made it - we move aboard tomorrow.
> 
> I am broke and broken after all this, but it was well worth it. I would recommend the experience to anyone. It was fun to do everything we did, and even better to complete it. Kind of like a boat boot camp - not an experience for the faint of heart or anyone "on the fence" about doing something like this, but really gratifying if you make it through to the other side.
> 
> ...


Rock on dude. We're having a nice, mild spring. This should help you move forward with whatever you have left to do, or just go sailing if you're at that point.


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

Now it really starts to get interesting. Payback time after all that blood and sweat. Best wishes to you both.
Andrew


----------



## BentSailor (Nov 10, 2010)

It's always good to see the efforts of other people's hard work :laugher

Honestly mate, it looks like a job well done and I wish you & Cate the best of rewards for your efforts. It looks promising!


----------



## mdbee (May 2, 2007)

Good luck & fair winds.


----------



## Ajax_MD (Nov 24, 2009)

chrisncate said:


> 22 days past the target date, we made it - we move aboard tomorrow.
> 
> I am broke and broken after all this, but it was well worth it. I would recommend the experience to anyone. It was fun to do everything we did, and even better to complete it. Kind of like a boat boot camp - not an experience for the faint of heart or anyone "on the fence" about doing something like this, but really gratifying if you make it through to the other side.
> 
> ...


Hold on, shipmate. You put that round port in the head of the cabin trunk? That's pretty cool, where did you get it? Not standard Alberg equipment, I assume?


----------



## LandLocked66c (Dec 5, 2009)

Nicest Alberg 30 i've set eyes on! Congrats on the milestone guys!


----------



## CalebD (Jan 11, 2008)

Better late then never.
Looking forward to more reports.


----------



## Bene505 (Jul 31, 2008)

That's a fine looking boat you've restored. Excellent work!

Any chance you're in Montauk or Block Island this summer? If we cross paths I'll buy you both a beer.

Regards,
Brad


----------

